# Unwelcome find



## MirandaB (17 Jul 2016)

As it was so hot today I decided to have a mooch about in the river at the bottom of the garden.
Came across this though which wasn't what I'd like to have seen


----------



## cooling (17 Jul 2016)

American Crayfish?


----------



## MirandaB (17 Jul 2016)

That one is a Turkish Crayfish not quite as bad as the Signal but still invasive.


----------



## dw1305 (17 Jul 2016)

Hi all, 
The claws are different in Turkish and Signal (_Pacifastacus leniusculus_) Crayfish. I've never eaten a "_Astacus leptodactylus", _but I believe they taste lovely and potentially grow pretty large.

cheers Darrel


----------



## MirandaB (17 Jul 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> The claws are different in Turkish and Signal (_Pacifastacus leniusculus_) Crayfish. I've never eaten a "_Astacus leptodactylus", _but I believe they taste lovely and potentially grow pretty large.
> 
> cheers Darrel



It was rather tasty  I'm going to apply for a licence to trap as apparently my neighbour sees a lot in the mill race that runs down the side of his house.


----------



## zozo (18 Jul 2016)

I see those turks are offered as aquarium pets for a few euros.. But it already seemed to be introduced in western Europe since the 1950 to replace the Astacus astacus which was wiped out by a pest which was introduced with Amrican crayfish in Europe. According reports it is widely spread over whole Europe except, Spain, Portugal and Ireland yet not. So there seems no turning back, welcome or not. They reproduce with about 400 egs per cycle. In Belgium it was 10 years ago already reported in huge numbers in all kind of waters..


----------



## EdwinK (18 Jul 2016)

MirandaB said:


> It was rather tasty  I'm going to apply for a licence to trap as apparently my neighbour sees a lot in the mill race that runs down the side of his house.



Add fresh dills to the pot while boiling them.


----------



## PARAGUAY (19 Jul 2016)

Is it the one that was on Countryfile that is a real danger to the native crayfish and I think theres a org.? to report sightings


----------



## MirandaB (19 Jul 2016)

I think it's the Signal crayfish that's the biggest threat to our native ones.


----------



## Protopigeon (26 Jul 2016)

MirandaB said:


> I'm going to apply for a licence to trap as apparently my neighbour sees a lot in the mill race that runs down the side of his house.



Good luck! Whether you're granted a license depends on a lot of factors, including your geographical location. So if you live anywhere near any indigenous white clawed crayfish you're gonna be out of luck (like I am). The further south in England you go it seems the more likely you are to get one issued.

It's worth calling the local EA officer up and discussing it, rather than spending time filling the forms in, buying traps, etc. They were happy to discuss is with me. 

I understand that you only need a license if you're using traps. If you're hauling them out of the river on a piece of string tied to a bacon rind then you're OK, in fact I think it's illegal to throw them back and they must be destroyed.


----------



## EdwinK (26 Jul 2016)

Protopigeon said:


> bacon rind



At least in Lithuania they prefer chicken liver much better.


----------



## Nick16 (26 Jul 2016)

Fire up that Barbie!


----------

